# Taurus lousy customer relations!!!



## mykehawke (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm pretty PO'd about Taurus', I needed a mag release for my PT111, took half hour to get a rep, they said it would be shipped pronto, well, after a week I called again, same wait, half hour, they informed me it had not been shipped & would be in couple days. Well, I finally received the mag release, and you ain't gonna believe this but the dumb asses actually sent me another defective (broken) part. If I ever get this piece of crap 9 mm Taurus up to speed again , gonna unload it dirt cheap, should just give it away 'cause it ain't worth dirt!!! I live on the banks of the mighty Ohio River and I'm just a hair's breath from just chuck'n the dam, worthless, junky, go-for-noth'in thing in it. Mykehawke


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

My experience with Taurus CS was quite positive. I contacted them a few times in the last 2 years and they're very nice & helpful. The last time I contacted them was last month to order the safety lever and the take-down latch for the OSS .45. The parts were shipped to me in only 5 business days.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, not looking good for the home team. Hope you can get it squared away.:smt076


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It seems like there are bad stories with pretty much all the manufacturers.........kind of like buying a car, you hope that you don't get the lemon, unfortunately, there are no lemon laws for firearms......If I had the experience, I would unload it......


----------



## FearNot (Feb 19, 2012)

If you're giving it away, I'll take it off of your hands! I'll even pay shipping to my FFL.


----------

